# How to Recover Deleted Texts IPhone 5?



## AMRAP (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi All:

Please help me. My wife has been texting and deleting someone. I know who he is. I see the phone numbers on my Verizon account. I see the activity really ramping up and I have to get on this right away. How do I recover those texts? She leaves her phone charging all night and doesn't have a passcode.


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

If she syncs her iphone try downloading a iPhone backup reader
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

If she syncs her phone to iTunes on a computer, there is a good chance you can get at the backup files. Here are some good programs.

*Decipher TextMessage*

How to save / export SMS messages to your computer. Windows or Mac. Decipher TextMessage.










*iPhone Backup Extractor*

iPhone Backup Extractor for Windows and Mac










*MobileSyncBrowser
for Mac + PC*

MobileSyncBrowser | View and Recover your iPhone data










*Wondershare Data Recovery for iTunes*

Wondershare Data Recovery for iTunes - Wondershare Official


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Just go to the search function of the iphone if she doesn't back up to itunes. Type a word like sex in and it will bring up every time it was typed. Won't be able to see the whole text but you will be able to see a bit and who it was sent to.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

YIKE. Looking at your past you seem well versed in VARS etc.

GET AHEAD OF IT!


----------



## AMRAP (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. I blew up this potential EA before it could start. It was a guy who runs a hockey clinic. She claims she was deleting the texts because I am suspicious of her. LOL, no sh!t!

I have caught wife once before on Facebook EA that was only 1 week old and some old boyfriends on Facebook trying to establish a relationship with her.

We are in MC and trying to work through our issues. I've been on this site for almost a year. Incredible resource.

Needless to say she knows this M is nuked if she pulls this again.


----------



## Chloejo (Oct 29, 2013)

You can recover deleted texts from iPhone 5 if you have made a backup before.

Here is the way you can follow:

1. Connect the iPhone to the computer with a USB cable.
2. Open iTunes.
3. If you have a new or erased iPhone, iTunes will prompt you to restore from backup.
4. Otherwise, Control-click on your iPhone under DEVICES in the left menu.
5. Select Restore From Backup...
6. Choose the backup you wish to sync and click the Restore button.

Read more
How to retrieve deleted text messages on iPhone 5


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

AMRAP said:


> Thanks guys. I blew up this potential EA before it could start. It was a guy who runs a hockey clinic. She claims she was deleting the texts because I am suspicious of her. LOL, no sh!t!
> 
> I have caught wife once before on Facebook EA that was only 1 week old and some old boyfriends on Facebook trying to establish a relationship with her.
> 
> ...


Why? any answers out of her? Why is she texting a guy? Sounds like she is looking for something. She will eventually find it.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

AMRAP said:


> Thanks guys. I blew up this potential EA before it could start. It was a guy who runs a hockey clinic. She claims she was deleting the texts because I am suspicious of her. LOL, no sh!t!
> 
> I have caught wife once before on Facebook EA that was only 1 week old and some old boyfriends on Facebook trying to establish a relationship with her.
> 
> ...


A two time cheater! Let me ask a question, who did you expose what she is doing to? Wives of the OM's? Her parents? Your friends? If your not exposing and causing her embarisment she is going to do this a third time. Did she suffer any consequences the last time?


----------



## AMRAP (Feb 21, 2013)

Why? any answers out of her? Why is she texting a guy? Sounds like she is looking for something. She will eventually find it. 

The guy runs a hockey clinic with private and semi private lessons. To be fair, he does communicate with his clients via text. However, a few weeks ago I saw a text to him from my wife that was very glowing about how well the kids were coming along under his instruction. Ok, a bit of a red flag. My wife grew up in Europe and hockey is her favorite sport (she also has always been attracted to hockey players). This guy played D1 hockey years ago and semi pro hockey in Europe.

Anyway, I started monitoring her text/call records on line and saw other texts between them. Not a lot but maybe 12+ over a week or two. However, when I checked her phone all the texts were deleted.

She says she was communicating about the lessons, etc. She deleted the texts because she knew I was checking her phone. The most disturbing part was a text at 10:50 PM on a Friday night when we were out to dinner on our anniversary! Then the next morning I am taking my son to his hockey game at 6 AM and there are 5 other texts back and forth early in the morning.

She said that she texted him to see if the clinic was on for Columbus day. She texted him at night so she wouldn't forget. To me it shows she's thinking about him. He texted back early the next morning because he was up to golf. They were texting back and forth about my son scoring goals that morning. I do believe it but I also believe she was actively fishing for him. What would you think if an attractive woman was texting you too much and at 11PM on a Friday night?


----------



## AMRAP (Feb 21, 2013)

A two time cheater! Let me ask a question, who did you expose what she is doing to? Wives of the OM's? Her parents? Your friends? If your not exposing and causing her embarisment she is going to do this a third time. Did she suffer any consequences the last time? 

The FB was definitely an EA in the making. I caught it after only a week and it turned out the guy was not real! He was from London but was not a real person. It was bad. She was falling for someone who was saying nice things to her. There wasn't sex talk yet but they were talking about being together, etc.

I exposed to my parents and sister. Her family is in Europe. Both of these incidents while in MC!


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

If you don't have kids, cut your losses NOW. Fool me once...


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

AMRAP said:


> The guy runs a hockey clinic with private and semi private lessons. To be fair, he does communicate with his clients via text. However, a few weeks ago I saw a text to him from my wife that was very glowing about how well the kids were coming along under his instruction. Ok, a bit of a red flag. My wife grew up in Europe and hockey is her favorite sport (she also has always been attracted to hockey players). This guy played D1 hockey years ago and semi pro hockey in Europe.


Here is an idea for you, but it's going to take balls to do it. Start telling the fathers of the kids in the Hockey Clinic that they need to keep an eye on their wives when they are around the coach because he texts the moms at all hours of the day and night. Then you can tell them how you know. This will get back to most of the hockey moms who will then avoid your wife like the plague. Now that is exposure. Not for the faint of heart. If you fear your wife, you won't be able to do it .... but I'm willing to bet it's effective.


----------



## larlfyuit (Nov 5, 2013)

Usually, iTunes will automatically backup your iPhone when you sync with iTunes. If you have the backup, then you can recover deleted SMS messages on iPhone 4 will be easily:

Here are the steps:
Click the "File" menu and select "Devices" > "Restore from Back up".
Or
Open the iOS device's "Summary" tab. There are two ways to access this:
Click the device button in the upper right corner. (If viewing the iTunes Store, click the Library button in the upper right corner. The device button will then be visible.)
From any view in iTunes, click the "View" menu and select "Show Sidebar". Select your iOS device in iTunes under "Devices:.
Click the "Restore Backup" button.
Read more: http://www.recovery-ipad.com


----------



## videcel (Mar 4, 2014)

As we know, every time you sync iDevice with iTunes, it will automatically make a backup of your iDevice contents including photos, SMS, reminders, contacts and more. Therefore, as long as you have ever synced your iPhone with iTunes, you can recover deleted SMS from iPhone.
Do not connect your iPhone to iTunes again until the messages are recovered with iPhone Data Recovery. Otherwise, the old backup file will be overwritten by the current content on your iPhone. Once it happens, the deleted messages will be gone forever.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I know I'm the last guy to pull the Alpha Male card, but dammit I'll handle the kids sports. Coach can communicate with ME when I'm at the rink/field. Texting my wife would be way out of bounds. 

And her BS excuse that she deleted them so you wouldn't be suspicious?? Come on. Then don't delete the evidence. If they were about the kids sports she wouldn't have deleted them.

Find another league for your kids, demand money back, and expose coach to the league. Another goddam jock who thinks he can take what he wants. "Hey baby I played D1 hockey!!" Thanks meathead.

EDIT: small zombie thread sorry folks carry on 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kalimata (Jan 29, 2014)

Another piece of software that I've heard is good for iPhone is: Wondershare Dr Fone for iOS. Have never used it myself but have heard good things.


----------



## JosyRomo (May 23, 2014)

If you wanna make a iPhone Data Recovery,Check if you have iTunes or iCloud backup of your iPhone first, if you have either of them, try to restore with previous backup. 
iTunes and iCloud will automatically back up your SMS even if have not done it manually: 
iCloud automatically backs up the most important data on your iPhone on a daily basis as long as your device is: 
Connected to the Internet over Wi-Fi 
Connected to a power source 
Screen locked 
iTunes can create backups of your iPhone automatically when you sync with iTunes (disabled if you have iCloud backup turned on). 

Then you can recover deleted text messages from iPhone via iTunes or iCloud.


----------



## JosyRomo (May 23, 2014)

If you wanna make a iPhone Data Recovery,Check if you have iTunes or iCloud backup of your iPhone first, if you have either of them, try to restore with previous backup. 
iTunes and iCloud will automatically back up your SMS even if have not done it manually: 
iCloud automatically backs up the most important data on your iPhone on a daily basis as long as your device is: 
Connected to the Internet over Wi-Fi 
Connected to a power source 
Screen locked 
iTunes can create backups of your iPhone automatically when you sync with iTunes (disabled if you have iCloud backup turned on). 

Then you can recover deleted text messages from iPhone via iTunes or iCloud.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Your wife doesn't sound engaged in your marriage. Her attraction for you seems gone. 

Cut out relationship discussion. Read MMSLP.

Neuklas is a good example of a guy taking action. His wife wasn't cheating but she lost interest in their sex life.

Also, Jerry123. Bagdon.

Is your wife a good person? Do you want to be with someone who isn't into you?


----------



## EAedX3 (Apr 28, 2014)

If you enable icloud backup on her phone and you know her itunes password, look into teensafe.com 6 day free trial, then 14.99 a month. It will pull the texts (including deleted ones still in the phones memory).


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

She will just take the next affair deeper underground. She'll get a text app most likely and you'll never recover those. 

If she's too far gone then let her go. Meaning if you get yourself into top shape and she still has no attraction then get yourself into shape for another woman. 

Lost weight, lift hard. Follow MMSLP book so you'll be a top pick for the next one. 

If you want to stay in this marriage she needs to do some heavy lifting to make this work. 

Seems like a serial cheater so you may be better off divorcing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liviaJordan (Jul 15, 2015)

How to retrieve deleted texts on iPhone 5?
If you have iTunes backups, just recover the deleted data on iPhone from the previous backups.
1. Connect the iPhone to the computer with a USB cable.
2. Open iTunes.
3. If you have a new or erased iPhone, iTunes will prompt you to restore from backup.
4. Otherwise, Control-click on your iPhone under devices in the left menu.
5. Select Restore From Backup...
6. Choose the backup you wish to sync and click the Restore button.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

^^^
The above sends an email alert?
be careful


----------



## Bfskmmb (Aug 19, 2015)

If you have backed up in iTunes or iCloud, Coolmuster iPhone Backup Extractor can help you scan and extract data from iTunes and iCloud. However, if you have no backups available, Coolmuster iOSRescuer also help recover deleted texts from iPhone 5 . You need to download Coolmuster iOSRescuer on your PC .Then connect your iPhone to your computer. Scanning and recovery.


----------



## tyer (Jun 11, 2014)

You need a mighty iPhone recovery software designed for iDevice users to recover deleted data from iPhone 5s/5c/5/4S and iPhone 4/3GS, empowers you to recover deleted photos, text messages, contacts, notes, videos from your devices.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Talk about zombies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewGuy41 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm in the same boat. I have my WW old iPhone 5 that she no longer uses (she upgraded) so it doesn't have any service. How can I access deleted text messages, etc? I do think know her iTunes pword or anything else. Is there still a way to get them? Help!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

NewGuy41 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I have my WW old iPhone 5 that she no longer uses (she upgraded) so it doesn't have any service. How can I access deleted text messages, etc? I do think know her iTunes pword or anything else. Is there still a way to get them? Help!



First enable airplane mode on the device. This is to keep any alerts from being sent to your wife's email account.

Then install iTunes on a Mac or PC and then use iTunes to back up the phone. You may need the device's screen unlock code in order to do that.

Next, purchase either Wondershare Dr. Fone or iPhone Backup Extractor (you'll want the Pro/Premium version) and use it to export all data from the backup that you've taken from the phone. You can also use either of those products to pull directly from the phone instead of a backup if you choose.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> First enable airplane mode on the device. This is to keep any alerts from being sent to your wife's email account.
> 
> Then install iTunes on a Mac or PC and then use iTunes to back up the phone. You may need the device's screen unlock code in order to do that.
> 
> Next, purchase either Wondershare Dr. Fone or iPhone Backup Extractor (you'll want the Pro/Premium version) and use it to export all data from the backup that you've taken from the phone. You can also use either of those products to pull directly from the phone instead of a backup if you choose.


stick that on Standard Evidence Gus.
So good you scare ME!


----------



## NewGuy41 (Sep 8, 2015)

Gus, thanks for the advice. I did what you said but I don't think I got everything that I was looking for. I only got a partial list of the sms txt messages...how do I know this...well, when I turn on the phone and do a simple spotlight search I see messages that don't show up in the extracted file. I used iPhone extractor premium ($30). Wondering if I should pay for wondershare Dr phone as well to see if I get different results. Also, a lot of the results say 'unknown' instead of providing a name/number.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

NewGuy41 said:


> Gus, thanks for the advice. I did what you said but I don't think I got everything that I was looking for. I only got a partial list of the sms txt messages...how do I know this...well, when I turn on the phone and do a simple spotlight search I see messages that don't show up in the extracted file. I used iPhone extractor premium ($30). Wondering if I should pay for wondershare Dr phone as well to see if I get different results. Also, a lot of the results say 'unknown' instead of providing a name/number.


To be clear, you're talking about iPhone Backup Extractor, correct? If so, make sure to a) run your exports in Expert Mode and b) select EVERYTHING. Either way, I suppose you could try WDF as well.

Keep in mind, though, that WDF won't capture as much as iPBE's Expert Mode in terms of 3rd-party apps. Based on this, it's possible that you've got your smoking gun already (if, that is, you've been using Expert Mode), but that it's buried pretty deeply within the exported iPBE data.

Also, you'll want to be sure to pull exports on a semi-regular basis (I'd say _at least_ 2-3 times per week) so that you can be sure to catch anything new coming in as well as any existing data before it gets overwritten.


----------

